

UK Postal Code Data leaked - wsprague

http://wikileaks.org/wiki/UK_government_database_of_all_1,841,177_post_codes_together_with_precise_geographic_coordinates_and_other_information,_8_Jul_2009<p>shortened:<p>http://bit.ly/efbnS
======
g__
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=825589>

